# My 1.7 Lac gaming rig



## GamerKing9 (Nov 24, 2014)

First of all, many many thanks to all who helped me. (Specially  [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]) 

For all disscussion about this rig check out this thread -
Buying Advice needed for 1 Lac+ Gaming Rig

Final Configuration. 
Cabinet - CM 690 III Transparent Side
Processor - i7 4790K 
Motherboard - ASUS  Z97 WiFi
HDD - WD Green 2TB + 2TB
SSD -Samsung 850 Pro 8 -)
PSU - Seasonic M12 II Bronze Evo Edition
Graphics card - Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Edition 
Ram - Corsair vengeance 8gb 
Processor cooler - corsair H100i 
Monitor - BenQ XL2740l
Keyboard - Logitech  G510s
Mouse - CM Mizar
Optical Drive - DVD RW

1) I am going to add 1 more Corsair vengeance 8gb stick soon...
2) Maybe....i will add one more GTX 980 if needed in future. 

Again thank you very much everyone...

Full Album here -
My PC - Imgur

Feedback is appreciated


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 24, 2014)

*cries tears of joy* 
Superb rig man!!


----------



## GamerKing9 (Nov 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *cries tears of joy*
> Superb rig man!!



this is not possible without your help man...thank you very much 
*cries tears of joy*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2014)

I wish Zotac provided the connectors on the side rather than towards the left sidepanel. Why not just route the PCIe power cable from the gromet above the card? Personally preferred the alcor, but I wish they had sidegrips like they do with the mizar. Good choice of hardware.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 25, 2014)

dude at this budget should have got 16gb ram..!
8gb no good when I multitask.
and no 2nd screen ? seriously!! get one before you even boot up.

- - - Updated - - -

am not even working right now..in this pic
*i.imgur.com/k9d4saM.png

its good for making videos, recording, chat, multiple tabs open in 2nd screen, with many other apps running.. while you game/work on screen 1..


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 25, 2014)

a CM thunder psu on a 1.7 lakh rig?That looks a bit out of place if u ask me.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 25, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> dude at this budget should have got 16gb ram..!
> 8gb no good when I multitask.
> and no 2nd screen ? seriously!! get one before you even boot up.
> 
> ...


Literally nothing consumes more than 8GB RAM at once so its good enough for now.



quicky008 said:


> a CM thunder psu on a 1.7 lakh rig?That looks a bit out of place if u ask me.


well i am pretty sure we suggested him S12II :O


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Literally nothing consumes more than 8GB RAM at once so its good enough for now.



except Google Chrome(with 1000 tabs open)


----------



## GamerKing9 (Nov 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Literally nothing consumes more than 8GB RAM at once so its good enough for now.
> 
> 
> well i am pretty sure we suggested him S12II :O



many shopkeepers on lamington road told me that seasonic stopped their psu production.

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> dude at this budget should have got 16gb ram..!
> 8gb no good when I multitask.
> and no 2nd screen ? seriously!! get one before you even boot up.
> 
> ...



I am going to add another 8 gb stick soon


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2014)

GamerKing9 said:


> many shopkeepers on lamington road told me that seasonic stopped their psu production.


Oh yes!

Actually I've heard that everyone is pissed off at Tirupati enterprises because they have been behaving erratically. Couple of folks said that they're not helping with RMA of seasonic stuff unless you buy it from them directly via their site/ebay from them. Somone had tough time to RMA H220 water cooler from them too. With arm-twisting business tactics like tirupati with dealers and resellers, its no wonder they're doing the same. Such a shame. A good PSU brand with such a distributor. 

I think Thunder series' OEM is Enhance Electronics. Same guys who make V series. Enhance is a very well-known and quality psu oem. I seriously it will be a problem.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> except Google Chrome(with 1000 tabs open)


that is something else. 



GamerKing9 said:


> many shopkeepers on lamington road told me that seasonic stopped their psu production.
> 
> I am going to add another 8 gb stick soon


they didnt stop PSU production but the RMA is getting lazy(Tirupati Enterpises). They take too much time while RMAing a product.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Literally nothing consumes more than 8GB RAM at once so its good enough for now.



lol dude are u for real i just boot up my pc with no extra app open in win 7 , i get 4 gb ram already used................

- - - Updated - - -

@op congrats for new rig but imho u were better off with 970 sli than single 980.........

if u were thinking for 980 sli i would say go for 970 quad sli..................


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 25, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> lol dude are u for real i just boot up my pc with no extra app open in win 7 , i get 4 gb ram already used................
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



lol dude are you for real? i open up my PC with KAS, IDM, uTorrent, GeForce Experience and Thunder Master as open in boot in win 7 and not even 1GB of my RAM is consumed.

PS - something is leeching off your RAM i guess.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 25, 2014)

This makes me jealous. Awesome rig.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 29, 2014)

great rig, but please fix the cable management.


----------



## layzee (Dec 19, 2014)

The water cooler's pipes seem to be flexing a bit awkwardly there. Reposition/reseat to get it sorted.
Also, cable management near the GPU can be improved.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 19, 2014)

1.The cpu water block is upside down 
2.why thunder on an 1.7L rig? why not the V700 from the CM instead? or GX II 750W? or the GM 750?


----------



## Vyom93 (Dec 22, 2014)

I would suggest u to change your smps because its ugly* if u can*  but the CM V700 or the Corsair RM series it has that flat cables its just awesome its will make it look fantastic and help improve cable management and some led strip for little bing


----------



## napsterv (Dec 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> that is something else.
> 
> 
> they didnt stop PSU production but the RMA is getting lazy(Tirupati Enterpises). They take too much time while RMAing a product.



Too much time? 

2 DAYS for courier from Mumbai to Kolkata

They ship the replacement same day or next day.(Using DTDC Express Air)

2 days for return.

Sunday holiday.

Replacement is on my doorstep on Monday.

The handling time was only one day for me, rest is spent in transit.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 23, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> lol dude are u for real i just boot up my pc with no extra app open in win 7 , i get 4 gb ram already used................
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





adityak469 said:


> lol dude are you for real? i open up my PC with KAS, IDM, uTorrent, GeForce Experience and Thunder Master as open in boot in win 7 and not even 1GB of my RAM is consumed.
> 
> PS - something is leeching off your RAM i guess.



8GB is more than sufficient, Windows 7 onwards works on a concept  called "prefetching". It will "grab" a fair amount of ram, BUT it gives it back as programs request memory. So it appears to be eating up all of memory when in technically it isnt ....

It was introduced from vista I guess and is caled "SuperFetch" the more you use your system the more it would appear that windows is eating up the RAM. It works by pre-loading your most often used applications in your main memory, based on not only usage patterns, but also on when you use them, and hence it appears as if windows if eating up more memory than it should when actually it isnt the case ...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2014)

sam9s said:


> 8GB is more than sufficient, Windows 7 onwards works on a concept  called "prefetching". It will "grab" a fair amount of ram, BUT it gives it back as programs request memory. So it appears to be eating up all of memory when in technically it isnt ....



ya some how 3-4 gb will always be free no wonder how many things open...................


----------



## Techguy (Jan 21, 2015)

Also, see if your SSD supports caching, I think Samsung has some turbowrite software or something.. and add more RAM accordingly.. 
Less RAM = more writes to SSD = dies faster.


----------



## acepro71 (Sep 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> a CM thunder psu on a 1.7 lakh rig?That looks a bit out of place if u ask me.



agreed thunder series is crap

trust me i had 500 w thunder


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

Q:Why Cooler Master Thunder 700 Watts PSU on an 1.7L rig?

Ans:Go with Seasonic M12II 620 EVO Edition (Fully Modular)@ 6.9k from Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic M12II-620 EVO M12II Series 620-Watt Modular Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings


----------



## GamerKing9 (Apr 5, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Q:Why Cooler Master Thunder 700 Watts PSU on an 1.7L rig?
> 
> Ans:Go with Seasonic M12II 620 EVO Edition (Fully Modular)@ 6.9k from Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic M12II-620 EVO M12II Series 620-Watt Modular Power Supply Online at Low Prices in India | Sea Sonic Reviews & Ratings



PSU Changed to Seasonic M12II 620 EVO Edition (Fully Modular) :heart_NF:


----------

